# deroplatys style hatch!!!!



## agent A (Apr 3, 2013)

ok so everyone remember that deroplatys style ghost ooth? it started hatching today! 2 nymphs came out but 1 fell and couldnt escape the membrane but im hoping more hatch soon!!!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 3, 2013)

i do remember. i hope you get more too


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! I wish you great success on the hatch  .


----------



## sally (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see the pictures  that is exciting!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats A! Maybe they'll be a dero-ghost mix when they grow up


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 3, 2013)

haha, now that would be funny! Alex in the Guinness book of world records with his new breed!


----------



## agent A (Apr 5, 2013)

2 quick pics


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice babiez!!!


----------



## sally (Apr 5, 2013)

They look like carpenter ants, great disguise.


----------

